# Quarantine and dog permit



## dogsandhorses (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello,

we will be moving from Germany to Kuala Lumpur next year and I have a lot of questions

I would like to take my two dogs with me. I have read that quarantine for dogs is one week, some people say it is a month. Additionally I would need a dog permit and that I need the approval from all my neighbours, that it is ok for them to have dogs in their neighbourhood. True???
What do I have to do to get get a permit? Is it right, that it depends on the district?
Are dogs usually allowed in rented houses? Can I arrange all this from Germany?



Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

dogsandhorses said:


> Hello,
> 
> we will be moving from Germany to Kuala Lumpur next year and I have a lot of questions
> Go ahead and ask, we are a friendly group willing to help
> ...


----------



## MicheleWoods (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi, we moved from UK to Singapore last year with our dog and recently to moved to KL. We would suggest you use a professional pet movers as it will be well worth the cost, our dog Millie arrived as arrange a bit spaced out at first but has adapted really well. It was a bit difficult finding somewhere to live in KL but the 3rd property agent we used was amazing and she checked with each landlord that they would accept a dog before we viewed the properties (the first two said they had checked but everyone we wanted to go for they said the landlord had now changed their minds). The condo we live in doesn't officially allow dogs to live here but with our dog there are now two, if someone has a genuine complaint about our dog they could ask have to have her removed but we are respectful to our neighbors and the people we meet outside on our walks and so far so good. If you would like the contact details of the agent we used I am happy to pass on her details.


----------

